# Another ant-mimic



## orionmystery (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, another ant-mimic jumping spider. Another first for me. Not seen this red and black type of ant-mimic jumping spider before.

Surely it's a mimicry of the <i>Tetraponera rufonigra ant</i>? That ant is also known as semut selangor, or MC Ant in Malaysia ...yes..there are people who intentionally get themselves bitten by the ants just to get a medical certificate so they can get a day off . 

People seek out MC ant to get day off work

But you might end up in ICU too 
Boy bitten by ants lands in ICU

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 15, 2010)

OMG, thats SO creepy 

Where do you live that the ants looks so.....crazy!? lol...

Good shots by the way.


----------



## eric-holmes (Apr 15, 2010)

3°9'26"N 101°42'43"E=Malaysia lol


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 15, 2010)

Orion
Thanks for these shots, they are very interesting. Spider-ants or Ant-spiders... Is this ant living near a toxic waste dump by any chance??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow:shock:

Thanks for the nightmares....


----------



## Shaneuk (Apr 16, 2010)

The first one is very good, what where they shot on?


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for viewing and commenting, everyone


----------

